# Trimming C. balansae



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

How does one trim C. balansae? Mine is huge and the leaves are stretching across the surface of my 29 gallon! I like the plant, but wish the leaves weren't so long.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It does not react well to trimming. The best you can hope for is, if you cut all the leaves back, that it will produce shorter leaves. The cut back leaves will probably die sooner than they would if left intact.


----------

